
When it comes to e-commerce, there is no Europe  - wheels
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2009/10/23/when-it-comes-to-e-commerce-there-is-no-europe/
======
laut
Adapting to different currencies, languages, and shipping destinations isn't
free for the shops. But many do support selling to other countries.

If the EU bureaucrats really wanted to look out for consumer interests they
should make member countries abolish all tariffs on products coming from non-
EU countries.

It says "Europe" at the header of that Techcrunch page but has en EU icon next
to it. Europe!=EU

------
NikkiA
The irony is that the people running these businesses probably are _very_
aware of that potential, since they likely scour the european market for the
cheapest supplier for the business. Yet they're, for some reason, too short-
sighted to realise that they need to pass the 'globalism' on to their
customers as well.

And I'm sure they'd complain loudly if they ran into a cheap supplier that
refused to ship outside of their national border.

------
dazzawazza
for small items, such as CD's, the cost of shipping across borders in Europe
is prohibitive. So why would a retailer offer cross border shipping?

In many cases I can buy a CD in States and ship it to the UK cheaper then
getting it from Scandinavia.

Then again if shipping volumes increased in Europe then costs may fall.

